# Beauty Portraits: Tukta @ Singapore



## Zeckson (Jul 10, 2009)

I brought Tukta to Singapore 3 weeks ago, only managed to have time to post process the images last night. Had been very busy. Here are some tourist pictures during our trip there.

Pic 01:


----------



## Zeckson (Jul 10, 2009)

Pic 02:


----------



## Zeckson (Jul 10, 2009)

Pic 03:


----------



## Zeckson (Jul 10, 2009)

Pic 04:


----------



## Zeckson (Jul 10, 2009)

Pic 05:


----------



## Zeckson (Jul 10, 2009)

Pic 06:


----------



## Zeckson (Jul 10, 2009)

Pic 07:


----------



## Zeckson (Jul 10, 2009)

Pic 08:


----------



## Zeckson (Jul 10, 2009)

Pic 09:


----------



## Zeckson (Jul 10, 2009)

Pic 10:


----------



## Zeckson (Jul 10, 2009)

Pic 11:


----------



## Zeckson (Jul 10, 2009)

Pic 12:


----------



## Zeckson (Jul 10, 2009)

That's all for the moment. Cannot get too many shots from the trip. Security guards were chasing us everywhere! Anyway, have to thank Tukta for being my photo model and you for viewing my images.


----------



## Guenther Price (Jul 10, 2009)

She is stunning as usual, and great pictures.  #2 really shows her beauty.


----------



## mdw (Jul 11, 2009)

Amazing shots! I pretty much like them all!


----------



## TriniPhototakeoutta (Jul 11, 2009)

wow. She is beautiful. All the shot are excellent.


----------

